# HPS Light Problem...Need guidance



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

In the process of upgrading to HPS lights. Set-up with four 150W HPS floods. I have a Yamaha 2000is Inverter generator that I've been using to run two 500W and two 300W halogens. For some reason the generator will only run three of the 150W HPS.  When I plug in the fourth it starts to light then I get an overload on the generator and all the lights cut off. Don't understand why I can run 1600W of hallogens and get an overload with 600W of HPS. Does it take more to start them up or something? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

The generator has the wattage capacity but not for the load (amp). HPS light draw more amps on start up, as they warm up the load drops off. Allow the first 3 to warm completely up (2-3 minutes ) then start the forth light. Your generator most likely can only handle a load of 20 amps, you will more than likely need to install capacitors. Search the forum, there is plenty of information on this.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

As Gnwdad said....But I have another question. Do your lights have a capacitor in them?

This will cause even less of a amperage draw.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not sure whether they have capacitors or not. Link below to the lights I purchased. They are so darn bright I could probably get away with just using three of them, but I'd really like to get the fourth on running. Thanks for your help. I'll try lighting three for three minutes and then the forth and see if that works. If I have to add capacitors can I add them inside the light housings? I really don't want to have an extra box between the lights and the generator.
http://www.e-conolight.com/floods/small/small-hid/e-hc1h151z.html


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this the capicitor I need for 150W HPS? I mounted a small junction box on the light bracket for each light. Could I install a capacitor in the junction box, or does the capacitor install between the ballast and the socket? I'm thinking the capacitor goes between the power source and the leads to the light, but I don't know crap it. I know I could research this myself, but I know there's quite a few guys already using HPS on here (i.e. Xshark) who are experts on them. Thanks in advance for the help.
http://capacitorking.com/14uf-280v-150-w-high-pressure-sodium-aerovox-4416-p-d83w2814m-mfd.html


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Open the unit up. Very easy. You should see a transformer. Look to see if it has a capacitor before buying any.

But agree on letting 3 of them warm up and then start the fourth.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Problem solved.....the lights don't have compacitors, but I tried the "warm up the three, then start the 4th" and it worked. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



Death From Above said:


> Problem solved.....the lights don't have compacitors, but I tried the "warm up the three, then start the 4th" and it worked. Thanks for the help guys!


Your welcome!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

DFA - where you been hiding at?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> ballast NPF


That is from the link you gave....If it has a Cap in it it would say HPF.

The Cap you need is the 55UF
http://capacitorking.com/55uf-240v-400-w-high-pressure-sodium-aerovox-4465-p-d84w2455m01h-mfd.html

That's the ones I put in mine, when I had HPS lights. It's a snug fit, but will fit in the case.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

"That's the ones I put in mine, when I had HPS lights. It's a snug fit, but will fit in the case."

So, Xshark, what type lights are you using now? If LED, do you have a reference?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I also run 4 150 watt hps lights and for future reference anybody thats in the market might wanna check with Spaco Supply online. I bought mine with the caps installed for 87.00 and can flip the swithch on all 4 at the same time. I run a Honda EU2000 and it only picks it up about 300 RPM.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I also run 4 150 watt hps lights and for future reference anybody thats in the market might wanna check with Spaco Supply online. I bought mine with the caps installed for 87.00 and can flip the swithch on all 4 at the same time. I run a Honda EU2000 and it only picks it up about 300 RPM.


My Yamaha 2000is runs wide open when all four are on even after they are warmed up. Capacitors must be the difference. I'll just use the extra gas for now. They are installed and working and I am most happy. Still not real sure where the capacitors are wired in at and don't wan't to take a chance of screwing up something that's working for now. Thanks again for all the inputs.
.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Death From Above said:


> My Yamaha 2000is runs wide open when all four are on even after they are warmed up. Capacitors must be the difference. I'll just use the extra gas for now. They are installed and working and I am most happy. Still not real sure where the capacitors are wired in at and don't wan't to take a chance of screwing up something that's working for now. Thanks again for all the inputs.
> .


I don't remember the exact amperage mine pull but the plug on my Honda is only rated for 13.3 amps. I would do a little more research and maybe you can get those RPM's down some and eliminate some of the noise and gas burn. How do you like the HPS so far?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> So, Xshark, what type lights are you using now?


I changed my 400watt HPS lights to MH. I sold all my 150 watt HPS's. I then mounted 175watt MH's on the sides that replace the 2 - 150's.

HPS lights have a Yellow hue to them. It's been reported that they help in seeing into murky water better than others. 

This comes from http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?13-Lighting

It has a LOT of info on lighting and the movement now is toward LED's.

But after a test of changing my 400's to MH's we find that we like the Whiter light much better.

I looked at going to LED's. I just could not justify the price. The new 175's were aprox $150ea. and a equivalent light in LED would be around $200ea....or more.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

ROGER, thanks Xshark.
I've looked at some LEDs (at the site PFF advertises on this site), but no decision yet. Like the low power pull, no hot lights to get burned on, light weight, compact, longevity, etc.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I don't remember the exact amperage mine pull but the plug on my Honda is only rated for 13.3 amps. I would do a little more research and maybe you can get those RPM's down some and eliminate some of the noise and gas burn. How do you like the HPS so far?


Here is some info for you:

Start Amps ---- Operating Amps

The 150's without a cap [NPF] 2.40 ----- 3.20 X 4 = 12.8amps

The 150's with a cap [HPF] 3.30 ----- 1.70 X 4 = 6.8amps

So your looking at a 50% aprox reduction in load with the addition of caps.

I don't have any pix's.....But if I remember right? I used some Super duty Velcro to hold the caps in place inside the light housing.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I run 6 of those same lights with the 55mfd capacitors with my Honda EU2000i. I built a ballast box to take the weight out of the fixture since they are not heavy duty fixtures. I built my box where I can turn them on 2 at a time and could probably turn them all on pretty quickly. I let them burn for about a minute then turn 2 more on. My generator will ramp up from idle when the 2nd set starts to heat up.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I used the HPS for the first time last night. Not impressed. I managed to get a limit, but the lights really don't seem any brighter than the halogens and reflection of the water was no different. I hope they hold up considering how much they cost.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

Seriously? I know there not brighter but the lack of glare and heat is well worth the money. When there is a ripple or the water is murky is when you'll see the biggest difference.


----------

